

Oracle Unveils Oracle VM VirtualBox 4.0 - Uncle_Sam
http://www.oracle.com/us/corporate/press/198406

======
lukev
Changelog is here: <http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Changelog>

------
ddfall
[http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Oracle-releases-VM-
Vi...](http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Oracle-releases-VM-
VirtualBox-4-0-Update-1158189.html)

